# Dynamic Stretching



## GetSwullll (Mar 10, 2016)

After my 10 min cardio warm up, I've been doing few leg swings and hip flexor dynamic stretches Ed bc I have a very tight lower back. After that I just hit some good warm up sets for what I'm working that day; want to go further though! 

For those Dynamic stretching, do you just do a full upper body routine for days working out upper body, and so on for days working out lower? 

Do you just dynamic stretch the body parts you're going to work? 

Is there a general full body dynamic routine I'm missing out on that's a rule of thumb these days? 

And good links for sure that shows all stretches per body part dynamically? 

Thanks A-Team!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 10, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and read or watch everything you can from Kelly Starret. His website is mobilitywod.com and has tons of videos on YouTube.  He will give you some great insight on purposeful stretching.  He also has a book out Supple Leopard which I would highly recommend.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 11, 2016)

Since I have gotten older and bigger I find I WAY under stretch as most of us do.  add _another_ 20 minutes to our work outs, Personally I dont have 3 hours a day to train.  I am suffering lower pack tightness from being lazy on the step mill (hanging on the had rails) .  I have been warming up with planks and it really does the trick.  An hour after my workout and I am tight as hell again.  atleast I can train pain free.


----------

